# Roof rack for 2006 X-Trail



## Andy M (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello, I am trying to find out how to put a Thule roof rack on my X-trail

The Thule website lists three different options:

X-trail 5-d roofrailings 04-
X-trail 5-d with fixpoint 01-
X-trail Sport 5-d 01- NO FIT AVAILABLE 

Which one fits a 2006 X-trail Aventura dCi? I have covers over what I assume are fixing points. I dont have a Safari roof system installed.

Andy


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

I got my 2002 Xty roof bars from this company

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/

They aren't Thule but a company called Atera. (Search on vehicle manufacturer then model).

Fitted with no hassle into the sections you described in your message, they are ok to carry my roofbox above the spoiler mounted at the rear.

The add describes "with locks" - what they mean is a special star tool to secure them, not really a lock but it works ok.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ev3ts (Sep 7, 2006)

I have exactly the same problem as I have 2 sets of Thule bars from a previous car I'd like to re-use. I have the X Trail 2005 Sport (with the roof bars sitting on the roof - i.e. not raised) and the spoiler at the back. 

I found the same entry as you on the Thule site and spoke to my local motor shop who then spoke to Thule who said they do not support the X Trail Sport ! I've started poking around the forum here but most of the comments are from Canada or Australia so I don't know how much they apply here, but some folk reckon you can adapt another Thule part.

Nissan bars are £107 and even the Thule fixing kits (if you can find one) seem extortionate so I'm not sure what to do yet. 

Stephen


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Would have assumed X-trail 5-d roofrailings 04- Andy. They give their phone number to double check: 01275 340 404.


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Fix Point is the one you're after - Railings are the ones which span the safara light system on UK T-Spec Models.. Fixpoint = Thule Footpack and Bars!

Thule Footpack 761
Thule Bars 417











I had this kit on my 2004 XT
I have just purchased some Atera Alloy bars (oval) as they look better than the black square ones.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

how come thule dont have em for canada?


----------



## bigcarpchaser (Jan 29, 2007)

Had the same problem last summer. Spoke to the roobox company and bars for the sport were not available. Ended up with Nissan items which although probably a few pounds more fitted fine and without any hassle.
Incedently, I use a Thule Atlantis 900 roofbox which is like a tardis and looks fine in-situ as well.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Any of you has the exy with the hyper roof rails with the lights at the top? Do you know what type of roof racks the can be used with the hyper roof rails to carry a luggage pod at the top? I don't think the standard roof rack would fit with the hyper roof rails and I haven't seen any exy that has the hyper roof rails with roof racks.

Please help.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I've got those. They have sections that pop out and there is a Nissan kit that includes other sections to pop back in when the bars are on. I'll go out and take a pic.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

does anyone manufacture aftermarket "T" spec roof bars?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I believe they are an option on Aventura models now, but not sure if they are dealer fit. If they are you'd be able to get some fitted. I was told that they are irreversable though. They have to have holes for the electrics.

Edit: Scrapyard might yeild something..? You need the switches too.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> I've got those. They have sections that pop out and there is a Nissan kit that includes other sections to pop back in when the bars are on. I'll go out and take a pic.


That would be great help to see the pics mate. If you know the part number for the Nissan it'll be good to have that too.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Here you go:





Ignore the two bike carriers. It's basically two crossbars oblong in cross section. What parts do you need numbers for? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Here you go:
> It's basically two crossbars oblong in cross section. What parts do you need numbers for? I'll see what I can do.


Thanks mate, this is exactly what I was looking for. I need the part numbers for those black cross bars and any attachments that comes part of the kit to make them fit inside the hyper roof rails.

Do the covers of the roos rails snap off for these cross bars to get fitted and bolted on somehow?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Do the covers of the roos rails snap off for these cross bars to get fitted and bolted on somehow?


Got it in one. From memory (there was a kit I saw on ebay once) the kit consists of four covers with a cut-out to replace the originals on the roof rails, two crossbars and some allen bolts to fix them with. I'll put a reminder in my phone to ring the dealer tomorrow. Do you need prices too?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> I'll put a reminder in my phone to ring the dealer tomorrow. Do you need prices too?


Thanks mate, yes prices would be good as well. Cheers.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Part: KE 730 8H 600
2 working days lead time.
Price ex. vat: 133.43 GBP
Price inc vat: 156.78 GBP
Phew!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Part: KE 730 8H 600
> 2 working days lead time.
> Price ex. vat: 133.43 GBP
> Price inc vat: 156.78 GBP
> Phew!


Ouch! That is more than the price of the hyper roof rails themselves LOL

Thanks for your efforts mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Looked on my invoice and that's about what they charged me - but they fitted them for that as well. I reckon the dealers are on a 40% mark up on the marked up price...

So you've got the hyper rails eh? Do tell. Are they an Aussie option then?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Looked on my invoice and that's about what they charged me - but they fitted them for that as well. I reckon the dealers are on a 40% mark up on the marked up price...


Looks that way indeed and I have just checked their price in Russia (genuine Nissan as well) using the part number you provided and it came to US$203.00 which is cheaper than UK but still expensive for a couple of cross bars. I might have to get them aftermarket from overseas.



> So you've got the hyper rails eh? Do tell. Are they an Aussie option then?


The hyper roof rails only came with the ST-R model to Australia for Series I, they were a VERY limited number of them that got sold here and after that they stoped importing them all together. My exy doesn't have the hyper roof rails, but soon will  I'll talk about that more in the appropriate and existing thread on this forum soon. It's a new project I have just started LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Just one more question about the hyper roof rails please.

Can you please let me know how are the lights on these roof rails are configured? Do they work with the high beam, parker lights or on a separate switch like the fog lights?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The high beam must be on to get power to the rocker switch (second from right):

Then they switch off automatically as the high beam is switched off.
However, to turn them on again you must switch the high beam back on and then flick the switch again...a bit tedious but probably fixable.

Steve.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Steve. I think am gonna wire them up to work on a stand-alone switch and indepedant of the high beam. I might wanna use them with the headlights and foglights only without high beam.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Steve and all who helped me with info about the hyper roof rails.

My project has finally been completed and the end results are shown HERE 

Thanks for all your help with this.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Finally I managed to pick-up the cross bars for my new hyper roof rails.

I got them locally in Australia through a mate that works in Nissan, so only paid the "Nissan Staff" price  The guys working at Nissan are lucky to have such a huge employee discount on parts and accessories LOL

The part number was completely different to the one quoted in this thread as each country numbers them differently.

The installation process was pretty easy and the kit came with a template to cut the 4 plastic covers around the fixing points of the cross bars.

Anyway, they're on and they look great.

   

It is worth noting that unlike the standard roof racks for other models, these cross bars are only rated to carry 50Kg max. (compared to 70Kg) because each cross bar is only being attached in place by ONE bolt on each side.

OK, so this has finished the cross bars project, but I felt there was something else missing in the hyper roof rails combination LOL 

After driving around for a while with the spoiler I had and which had the LED brake light, I somewhat got used to it, so I thought I'll do something similar to the hyper roof rails and make them stand-out even more 

   

I got this brake light from eBay for around 35 bucks posted from the US and it is awesome and VERY easy to install. 3 small holes in the aluminium spoiler of the hyper roof rails and it was all fitted. The wires run inside the spoiler as it is hallow and comes out nicely where the tail lights are. The wires are all hidden.

Am pretty happy with the result


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Great work J!

Can you post a link to the ebay brake light please! I'm liking it a lot and thinking of doing it myself.

Interesting point regarding the weight limit on the bars. I bet in practice they would take more, but I'm not going to test that theory... 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Steve,

HERE is an active eBay listing for this exact brake light. Good luck mate and let me know if you need any help with the installation of it.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

The LED light you got on that ebay link, is it the same red "tint" & brightness as the other LED brake lights recently replaced?
The reason I ask is that I wouldn't mind replacing my high mounted brake light and bumper fog since I find that those bulbs look "pink" rather than "red" when compared to the newly installed LED brake light.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Jalal,
> 
> The LED light you got on that ebay link, is it the same red "tint" & brightness as the other LED brake lights recently replaced?.


Yes Marc, EXACTLY the same red light intencity as the LED tail lights, but please note that this LED brake light is only meant to be mounted on an external flat surface. The seller does carry other brake lights which are for internal use, if you wanna replace the factory brake light.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

anyone from canada have thule bars?
i havent found anyhing that would fit available for the X


----------



## xl125 (May 15, 2007)

*What price are the bars*

I have a X-Trail Sport, what are the best roof bars and where will I find the best price?????


----------



## bobs69 (Aug 9, 2009)

Would the bars straight from Nissan be much more then aftermarket?


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bob,
The delaer wants $275.
Cheers,
Rick



bobs69 said:


> Would the bars straight from Nissan be much more then aftermarket?


----------

